# running cable in the ceiling



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just move into my new Modular House and notice every wire and cables were run to the ceiling in the attic and down threw the wall to the basement at the end of the house where the power box is located.
The house came 2 half's and all the wires ran along the outside walls on both sides 
I had 2 rooms that I ran cable and cat5 threw the wall and ran down stairs to my cable entrance only because I knew I would not hit any wires .


----------



## mech_gui (Mar 9, 2013)

The requirements for low voltage wire are not as stringent as line voltage wire. just run it n the middle of the joists either paralleled or perpendicular to the joists. Secure it clamps or stables for that wire an you should be good.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Try to make sure the runs, if they happen to come near electrical wiring, cross perpendicular and do not run parallel to them.

Theory being, the electromagnetic interference from the power lines messes things up....


----------

